# handgun malfunction trigger problem



## 22skill (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a problem with my handgun, a 22 beretta bobcat. All of the sudden the trigger has begun to stick, so when i pull it it stays at the back and doesnt come back to shoot again. I have to pull the trigger back to its correct positioning with my finger to be able to shoot it again, and the same thing happens.

I imagine some part or other has broken or has been used up...anyone have any idea how I can fix this? Its simple...just the trigger mechanism and a spring...from what i observe the spring should pull it back but it isnt doing so...

any help? Ive looked all over the web and havent found any troubleshooting on this


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is kinda of a dull answer, but that's a nice fun gun, so I would give it a very good cleaning, try it once again and if it continues to stick - run, don't walk to a good gunsmith and let them fix it.

They have sources for parts for older and newer guns the the average shooter does not have.

:smt1099


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*Stop shooting it. *

It may be a broken spring.

If not and it's fouled bad enough to stop the trigger return ya need to take it in if the problem is not obvious/you're not qualifed to address the issue.

No offence, be safe. :smt1099


----------

